# Thanksgiving  and Christmas Giveaway for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless bbq thermometer IRF-4S with 4 probe



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi
GIVEAWAY for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless bbq thermometer IRF-4S has ended.Thanks for friends who entered.Winner is 

 isitdoneyet
 Please contact me to claim your prize!!

Also *30% off Amazon Flash/Lightning Deal *for the IRF-4S is coming!!*Perfect Christmas gift for family and friends!!The lowest price for the whole year!!*Please don't miss it!!
*2 probes deal price: $41.99* /Original was $59.99
*4 probes deal price: $52.5 */Original was $75
*Timeline: Nov 29, 2019 6:10 AM PST - Nov 29, 2019 12:10 PM PST*
Magnetic, rechargeable battery, last about 20 hours once full charged, 4 probes.And waterproof ports can be used in rainy days.






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GIVEAWAY for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless bbq thermometer IRF-4S with 4 probe*
*Rules:Like and comment below.*
Winner picked on *Nov 29.*


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in too.


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 27, 2019)

Pick me!


----------



## isitdoneyet (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in.


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m in please.


----------



## georgia smoker (Nov 27, 2019)

count me in!


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in! I've been real pleased with your products...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in this would be my Christmas present for me.

Warren


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 27, 2019)

I want one!


----------



## JJS (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## dr k (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## smokininidaho (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in also and thank you!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m in , thanks for the chance to win


----------



## udaman (Nov 27, 2019)

i'am in great reviews on this  thermometer  .
Thx   Inkbird


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in, the extra distance would be great! Thanks inkbird 

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in.
Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 27, 2019)

im in!  I asked my wife to get me one of your SV IVS-100W  looking forward to trying it out


----------



## JCAP (Nov 27, 2019)

I’m in too please!


----------



## DIYerDave (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm still gathering my tool arsenal for smoking. I'd love to have one. Thanks for the chance at it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Nov 27, 2019)

count me in! thanks for the chance


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 27, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless bbq thermometer IRF-4S with 4 probe*
> *Rules:Like and comment below.*
> Winner picked on *Nov 29.*
> 
> ...


That would be a great gift


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 27, 2019)

Guys, I can tell you the four probe is the bomb. I have one and I can vouch for the durability and accuracy of this unit. Works great on blue tooth, matter of fact I have mine in use as I am writing this. The Ink Bird folks have some good products and they stand behind them. You out to try the Sous Vide unit they make, I was beta tester on it and I give it 5 stars as well.

HT


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 27, 2019)

Please enter me in this great give away. Thanks for the chance to win this awesome product.

Johnny Ray


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2019)

sign me up! I need more gadgets!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in. . .  Thank you Santa !


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2019)

Heck yeah Im in.
I use inkbirf for my temp and humidity.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 27, 2019)

i'm in!  Thanks for the chance to win this excellent product!


----------



## smokenharley (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me it - thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2019)

Count me in.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2019)

thanks


----------



## S-met (Nov 27, 2019)

I'll add another inkbird to the collection! Well, to be fair, this may be a stocking stuffer for my father in law.


----------



## joe k (Nov 27, 2019)

need one  soon


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 27, 2019)

Going to try again. Maybe get lucky this go round. . I'm In! ........Again


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 27, 2019)

YEAP!  Would love to have one too!  Count me in!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you for your support of SMF.


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2019)

As always Inkbird stepping up at bat with another home run Deal
Richie


----------



## dr rat (Nov 28, 2019)

In please thank you
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bassman (Nov 28, 2019)

What a nice addition that would be to the rest of my Inkbird products.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## johnewalleye (Nov 28, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *GIVEAWAY for Inkbird 1500 feet Wireless bbq thermometer IRF-4S with 4 probe*
> *Rules:Like and comment below.*
> Winner picked on *Nov 29.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for chance


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 28, 2019)

Wow!  Another great giveaway. . . Thanks!

Please include me!

John


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 28, 2019)

I was pleased with the performance of mine until the glue holding the transmitter body together let go after 3-4 months.


----------



## Kirk909 (Nov 29, 2019)

Below. ;-)


----------



## isitdoneyet (Nov 29, 2019)

I won. I won.
 Thank you inkbirdBBQ. Looking forward to putting it to use.
 Now I will know if the food "is done yet".
 I had just ordered one for your Black Friday sale. Can never have too many BBQ tools. Will use one at home and one up at the lake.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks for the like inkbirdbbq it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

